# fridge recommendation



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

We are now looking for a fridge that is low power consumption but good for under 20 K Does anyone have experience with Kelvinator brand? We read they are more energy efficient than most others. We also have no idea how much an average fridge would add to the monthly current bill. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You need to go to an appliance store and just look around. Get an extended warrantee and make sure it is frost free. Make sure it will fit in the place you want to put it in.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lessons learned are get the freezer/fridge with separated doors, so two separated area's, I'd spend a little more and get a side by side, the freezer can do so much for your food requirements, ice and longer term storage, electrical bill could be as high as an additional 2,000 pesos.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

A Fridge maintains you food I'd spare no expense on it. Get a cheap one your be sorry down the line. 
Its not going to save you a lot on electric bill if that's what your thinking. 
If you want to save energy cut AC, TV, LIGHTS, FANS, desktop, stereo, washer dryer.
Not sure what you consider expensive for electric I got 2 fridges 1 freezer run the ac at night fans during the day computers on all day. lights as needed and my bill is just 8K. Thats is cheap to me. But if your a guy who wants the bill to be 1k get s cooler and buy food as needed.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Fridges & Monthly Running Costs*



rinavic said:


> We also have no idea how much an average fridge would add to the monthly current bill. Thanks for any advice!


Fair question rinavic. Whilst I cannot recommend any particular brand of fridge/ freezer, I can perhaps shed some light on the second part of your question regarding the monthly costs for electricity re running a fridge/ freezer in the Philippines. The following URL refers: Visayan Electric Company 

If you scroll down to the penultimate section entitled 'Kitchen Appliances', you'll find the average energy to run a 12cu feet refrigerator freezer is approximately 126kwhr per month. The current price per Kw is approx P11.17. Therefore P11.17 x 126kw = P1,407pcm. I have no idea what different energy companies charge in different parts of the Philippines but this should provide you with a ballpark figure. 

The other two URLs provide some interesting info on the cost of running home appliances and some general tips for making savings. 
Tips: Appliances | Department of Energy
10 most costly appliances - DailyFinance


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We have a Samsung two door separate freezer/referigerator unit. Has something called inverter technology. Don't know what that means, but it does keep the stuff cold/frozen. The sticker shows it is very reasonable in electricity. Doesn't really matter when you figure that you don't have to go to the market so much. I think the tradeoff of costs to go to market versus the cost of the refer operation are kind of a wash, but having things on hand at any time is a consideration well worth giving some thought to.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Storage a big factor in savings*



fmartin_gila said:


> We have a Samsung two door separate freezer/referigerator unit. Has something called inverter technology. Don't know what that means, but it does keep the stuff cold/frozen. The sticker shows it is very reasonable in electricity. Doesn't really matter when you figure that you don't have to go to the market so much. I think the tradeoff of costs to go to market versus the cost of the refer operation are kind of a wash, but having things on hand at any time is a consideration well worth giving some thought to.
> 
> Fred


For those that raise and butcher your own animals, what a savings when you have a have larger freezer spot, it took me years to point this out to my in-laws and those that would butcher a pig, they'd cook everything including the legs, my gosh, I was sticking cooked meat in my fridge, so I really had to watch them, well since then I've learned how to butcher my own animals.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

We make our own dog food and treats. Ans as stated if I want to eat there it is in the ref/freezer. Going to the market is a pain to say the least. The less you go to the market the more aggravation and stress you reduce. Going anywhere in the country can be a royal pain if you live in a city. Most the electric companies now have on their site how to check the electricity use by an appliance at least Meralco does


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Just a thought, top opening freezers lose less cold air when opened.
This could be an advantage if one must open a freezer during power outages.

Think about how much volume of food and/or ice you may want to keep frozen.
If you do want to slaughter a pig, I imagine the volume of meet would be a challenge for a normal refrigerator/freezer combination and would thus consider a stand alone freezer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Side by Side*



EuroBob said:


> Just a thought, top opening freezers lose less cold air when opened.
> This could be an advantage if one must open a freezer during power outages.
> 
> Think about how much volume of food and/or ice you may want to keep frozen.
> If you do want to slaughter a pig, I imagine the volume of meet would be a challenge for a normal refrigerator/freezer combination and would thus consider a stand alone freezer.


Side by side refrigerator can hold allot of meat, we've butchered a pig and were able to save all the meat, it's an Electrolux Side by Side. The other fridges were a downer for us, our first fridge 20 years ago was a fridge with freezer inside, what a pain and it would ice up the second fridge was a little better with a freezer on top but to small.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If buying a chect freeze, lid opens on top, be careful as they are not all the same. A lot of the smaller one only freeze in the bottom. There is a term for it which I can't remember, but do read the label.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

National Panasonic fridges have Japanese made compressors.

It takes a lickin' keeps on tickin'


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Because of compressor break/freon missing?
"Backup idea" I suppouse an alternative can be some aircon repairers if they know where to find parts if they need any. (Mine had just bursted pipe so the freon pored out.)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

As with all electrical appliances, Air Conditioners, Washing Machine, Refrigerators etc, the most power efficient models use inverter technology. This will save quite a lot on your power bills, maybe by as much as 30%


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

hogrider said:


> As with all electrical appliances, Air Conditioners, Washing Machine, Refrigerators etc, the most power efficient models use inverter technology. This will save quite a lot on your power bills, maybe by as much as 30%


All we could ever find were inverter freezers. I assume there's inverter fridges? Switching to a window inverter AC dropped the bill about that much.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi, our Samsung 3-door fridge freezer has a 10 year warranty on the inverter. Three separate compartments, one at -19C (food will never go off), one at 0C for meats, fish, vegetables, and food you want to delay eating for a while, and the normal fridge compartment at 2C which keeps everything fresh.
Expensive, and about 6 foot high; but worth it. It's an upright fridge/freezer BUT it has enclosed drawers so cold air doesn't fall out when opening the door (THATS IMPORTANT to keep the running costs down).

For most things we shop about once every 4 weeks; factor in the cost of transport to and from malls to buy food , and shopping monthly is cheap. Time factor of going to mall to buy food frequently is an important element because that adds up too. Eat what you want, and the rest goes in the fridge for tomorrow or in the freezer for next month or next year. Combine the fridge freezer with a microwave and defrost is made quicker and easier; unless you are adventurous and actually cook in the microwave as many do.

Don't have AC; but fans on all day, so is television , lights when necessary, fridge / freezer, combination microwave, automatic washer/dryer, workshop with power tools, and computer on from morning until bed time; electric is about 2,000 pesos a month for 4 bedroom house with lounge, dining room, huge kitchen/pantry area, kitchen, laundry room, office, workshop and outside lounge areas. (it's a big house). However, these are modern electric devices and are not hungry on power. Look to see the electric rating etc on a range of devices; cheap fridge are usually crap and use much more electric and have only limited warranty because they usually don't last long. Above details are simply given to show that good quality electric devices are cheap to run compared to power hungry old devices.

Kelvinator was a good brand; my mother had one; lasted over fifty years; uncertain what they are like now. 
Samsung, LG are good makes with international reputations so generally last the distance.
Inverter technology basically means that they use less electricity, that's important but so is the wall thickness (insulation) of a fridge or freezer. High everyday running costs of a cheap machine soon overtake the "expensive" brand.
Depends on how long you expect to keep the machine, and how long it will last before it breaks down. Long warranties are given because that company does not expect its products to break down during a warranty period (it basically costs the company nothing).

Happy hunting
John


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> All we could ever find were inverter freezers. I assume there's inverter fridges? Switching to a window inverter AC dropped the bill about that much.


Our fridge is getting old it's an Electrolux Side by Side it got a little damage in two of the floods the fridge freezer was found floating but it required no maintenance other than drying out the electronics with a blow dryer it's still working well, it's not an inverter.

But I've been looking at inverter side by sides and they are available every where now, the two I've been looking at are sold either at Abensons or SM Appliance I've narrowed it down to either another Electrolux or an LG and the cost is either 52,000 pesos for the LG or 56,000 for the Electrolux, both inverters.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have mostly inverter, fridge/freezer, automatic washer/dryer, split aircon. The only thing that isn't is the small chest freezer we use for long-term bulk storage. Couldn't find an inverter chest freezer.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> We have mostly inverter, fridge/freezer, automatic washer/dryer, split aircon. The only thing that isn't is the small chest freezer we use for long-term bulk storage. Couldn't find an inverter chest freezer.


Found plenty of those but no fridge? lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Found plenty of those but no fridge? lol





cvgtpc1 said:


> Found plenty of those but no fridge? lol


You have a Robinsons Appliance store in your area and I'm showing that they sell inverter fridges.


----------



## Scott Bowman (Mar 29, 2021)

rinavic said:


> We are now looking for a fridge that is low power consumption but good for under 20 K Does anyone have experience with Kelvinator brand? We read they are more energy efficient than most others. We also have no idea how much an average fridge would add to the monthly current bill. Thanks for any advice!


 This one was 17k PHP


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

rinavic said:


> We are now looking for a fridge that is low power consumption but good for under 20 K Does anyone have experience with Kelvinator brand? We read they are more energy efficient than most others. We also have no idea how much an average fridge would add to the monthly current bill. Thanks for any advice!


Here's a link to our electrical company Meralco and they list each appliance item with the average monthly or yearly costs.

Meralco appliance cost estimate link

A link on how to compute the energy costs estimate energy costs for appliances


----------

